# moose hunt video's



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks great so far! Any way to boost the volume on some of what Carl's saying and some of your voice over?


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bruce, I haven't heard of this complaint from anyone else. two things, the volume on your computer needs to be turned up...if it is, there is a volume control on the viewing screen on justushunting that you can raise up as well....
If anyone else is having this problem please let me know.
thanks
Rick


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

one other thing, Carl isn't talking very loud (beleive it or not) but you should have no problem hearing my narration.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bruce, I just uploaded a short video of Garry and John turkey hunting this past spring....as usual the unusual happens....
enjoy


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll have a peek. I looked and didn't see it earlier. How's the hunting season treating you? Surprisingly, working in a hunting store leaves very little time for hunting!


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Way to go Carl, nice bull


----------

